# ENDOMETRIOSIS OR IBS OR BOTH?



## linda hunt (Dec 7, 2001)

PLEASE ADVISE ME!! I'm a newly diagnosed IBS sufferer although I have suffered the symptoms for years. I am 25 years old and suffer other symptoms as well. I have always had very bad pains on the first 1 or 2 days of my period, been very heavy and had diahorea as well. I'm just confused because my pains are so bad all the time in tummmy I get doubled over by the pain and am in agony is it usual to have so much pain? Ive been off work for ages because of it and I am scared that it's something else more serious? Any advice would be most welcome thanks.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Cherry, I had the same question for you as years! The doctors (and I saw many of them) never knew if my pain was "female" or "stomach" related. I saw GYN's and Gastro's. Ultrasounds, blood test, MRIs, etc....no one knew. UNTIL I had a laprascopy to confirm mild endo. I suffer from both so take medications for both conditions.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Hi cherrycoke, I get IBS and pain at ovulation, but not at my period. I have had the lap. but the results are= no endo..just IBS.You never knoww...so hard! Jen, just curious(may help me!) what meds do you take?


----------



## kbaum (Dec 11, 1999)

mark me in the "both" column - but IBS was 1st (but diagnosed 2nd).Karen


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I take Bentyl, Zoloft, and Rhinocort nasal spray. I stopped taking by birth control pills as they put me in a funk/depression.


----------

